# Weight lifting shoes or boxing shoes



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

What ones should I get ? I was thinking of gettign a pair of proper weightlifting shoes like these http://www.bournesports.com/adidas-power-perfect-ii-weightlifting-shoe.html.

What do you guys think ?Any good brands out there ?

btw am not really bothered what they look like but am also not bothered about spending the money,I just need/want a shoe what wont woble when working out.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Bought a pair of Otomix trainers a while ago, best gym shoes I've ever owned. Low heal & flat bottom, very stable footing for squats etc.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

tjust googled them and they look allright and cheap,mite see if I can see them about in town,any more suggestions


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

otomix are a good shoe, but I have just started using some converse allstars on advice from Martin Brown and they rock, way cheaper too... got mine from tk max...


----------

